# Leather boot fascination



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Seem to be on here a lot today - must be busy at work!

Just got a new pair of leather boots and pup is absolutely drawn to them. He can't seem to get enough of them! I mean, they're nice boots and all, but his reaction is hilarious!

He smells them deeply and rubs his face and body along them, almost like a cat - Anyone seen this before? At lunch I could barely move for a vizsla wrapped around my legs even more than usual


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

It's a male thing Cat................. :-[

Long leather boots tend to do it for most males!!!  

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Cat - last neighbor had a lab - when I needed a new pair of boots - just left them on the front porch - on Q the lab would carry them off - yes I'm bad - but then again Dr was their title - **** - I miss that PUP !!!!


----------

